# Starting Problem



## MAXEPR (Feb 4, 2009)

I have two problems with starting and they are intermitent. One is that some times at start the car fires up and then dies right away. The next start seems fine. The next thing is that it is a stick and sometimes I dpress the clutch and turn the key and nothing.... Afew tries later and it starts fine.. I don't know if they are tied together. I'm going to trj a neutral switch.. Any one have this happen yet? Just curious? Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Was the car ever tuned?

2 things come to mind. Either a miscommunication from the PCM or the BCM.


----------



## MAXEPR (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think so , third owner


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

There is a switch on the clutch pedal that has to be activated for the car to start, so the pedal has to be down all the way to start it. Sounds like it needs adjusted or replaced. I would do that first and see if the start/die goes away as well. Is there any mods done to the car, or is it stock? Sometimes cars with cams have that problem.


----------



## MAXEPR (Feb 4, 2009)

I ordered the clutch switch and hit a thread on the LS! side that pointed to the key fob... My key was very loose in the fob. I tightened it up and lets see how it goes... As far as I know the motor is stock...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Make sure your floormats aren't getting curled up under the clutch pedal. Happens in my Grand Am all the time.


----------



## MAXEPR (Feb 4, 2009)

Floor mat was fine but a I did find a squished up prius stuck under there!!!:lol:


----------

